# Progesterone suppositories and other weird first timer questions



## Lakshmi22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello all,
I finished my egg retrieval yesterday and started my vaginal suppositories today. All I can say is YUCK. I have never felt more disgusting down there before in my life!    I still have some brown discharge (like blood from the egg retrieval I think) and now I have to have these tablets in there too!  And they seem to come apart and fall out a bit. Sorry but I have to ask if this is normal or if I am doing something wrong?  I guess sexy times are well into my future. . 
Also I have heard I can not take a bath (in a bathtub) for the next 2 weeks. Rather have to have a shower only. Is this what others have been told?  

Holy crap.    These suppositories make the hot flashes and shots from the past weeks feel like a cake walk!  Please tell me others have had this or what I am doing wrong!!!! 

Thanks so much


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the 'messaries' are messy, nothing to be done about it, just wear a pad/pantliner.. lie down for a while after you put them in to absorb the drug. the outside part is some kind of gel coating that melts once inside you but doesn't get absorbed by the body hence the mess.. you will have got the drug (because it's inside the shell and is released once it melts) so don't worry about losing the messy stuff/cleaning it up.. best not to take a bath during the 2ww.. reduces the risk of infection. you're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

and good luck for your call tomorrow hope you have great fertilisation   and a successful 2ww


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Very normal.  If you're using cyclogest you can use them rectally - I know it doesn't sound very pleasant but there's hardly any mess then and you get used to it quick enough.

The bath thing is also normal - to minimise your risk of infection as egg collection is still an operation.

Good luck x


----------



## Lakshmi22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks  for the replies. I will not take a bath then even though I could just die for one right now!  And I am on Lutinus 100mg 3x day  so I think it can only be taken vaginally.  I feel sorry for my poor vag--- it barely got over the egg retrieval and now has these tablets in there too!  Poor little thing!  
I don't see how I could possibly have sex with all this going on down there!  Any tips on that front? 
Thanks for the well wishes about my eggs......and good luck to you too!


----------

